# Trying new camera....



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I need one of our great photographers on the forum to move in and teach me how to use my new camera!! (and how to play with the photo on the computer) There is SO much more to learn than in my old film SLR days....I'm thinking I might have overstepped my abilities! So far, I'm doing everything in the auto mode and I'm not always happy with the results. So, here are a few shots of Doc...can't wait to get outside and get some when it's not RAINING!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable photos! Which camera did you get?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I got the Canon 40D with a 28-135 IS lens....it's a bit bigger than I intended to get...I've always had Nikon film SLR's and loved them....not sure why I ended up with a Canon except that the salesman must have been really good! LOL!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Judy,
I think Doc looks *great* in those shots, on automatic or not!! He looks so handsome and bright!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, what a great series of Doc. What a great face he has... I always use automatic too. My DH does all the fancy stuff.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, can I borrow your DH?? Mine has no clue. He doesn't even know how to turn the camera or computer on!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you did just GREAT! Sorry I am no help- also an auto person!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Doc is sooooo darn cute!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures. Of a gorgeous dog!

I need a new camera and I'm kind of clueless so I would always use the auto.
Would you recommend getting this camera for someone who is a real neophyte? 
I want a simple camera that will catch my dogs when they move.
My present camera always misses the shot , since the dogs turn at the moment I'm shooting.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The pics look great! I still use auto mode sometimes on my camer to. I guess I'm just to slow on the dials and im still learning to...

My brother just got the nikon D300, and there is no auto mode on it! now thats scary.. lol

Ryan


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not much help on the camera, Judy, I'm still figuring out my new camera too, but oh, I just love these pictures of Doc. I never get tired of looking at him, his face...I don't know, there's just something special about him. I love that head tilt!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, that would be a bit too professional for me!!! 

Nan, I'd have to say "no" to your question. I think a digital rebel or Nikon D40 or D80 would be a smaller camera for you. I have some background (it goes way back, though) with film SLR's and this camera is really complicated for me! Like I said, I think I went a step too high!

Thanks, Shelly....and everyone else for the nice compliments. He is a "big" cutie pie!! He is so quiet and laid back, though, so I don't have any "fun" stories about him. I hardly notice that he is here!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures! Doc looks adorable. I need to get a better camera to capture my furbabies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those pictures are gorgeous and so detailed. To be able to really get a feel for the look and personality of a black dog in photos is incredible. I'm impressed, and if that's what you do before you know how to use the camera, just imagine what the future holds.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent!!!

I have the 400D, 40D is even more sophisticated!!

My advice is to go outside.... I've noticed that proper daylight gives the best results!

In basic terms:

When your babies go in RLH modus, switch to the "sporty guy" mode, is has a higher shutter speed, note though that on a cloudy day, it will give you darker pictures, capturing RLH is best on sunny days, enough sunlight then is present for the short shutter speed....

If not RLH mode, then put it on the P mode.... if you then turn the wheel on the right the Av you + it, little more light gets into the camera, so it lightens up your pictures, if you are at sea or snow, you might need to darken it so you turn the wheel to the left, - it,
In the booklet that you got, a lot of information is included, what you need to try is to play around with it.... sit outside, and take pictures of the same item with different kind of setting...then see the difference when you see them on the computer... 
with the provided software, you can read the settings next to each picture.... that's what you need to learn from, what it best when?

I noticed for example that with Sierra's "white" body, which is always what the picture is focussed on, the surrounding is darker there's a high contrast, because the camera thinks of a white focus, so quick shutter speed, less light.... with the Av + setting I can adapt it 
If I don't she's usually a bit greyish and the grass in dark green... 
I can adapt it with the Av setting, but when I then zoom in, opening the focus wider, then too much light gets in....
So it's a constant test, play, adapt, be quick when you try to capture a playing hav!!!!! It is a huge challenge!!!

It's trial and error, and loads of "deleted" pictures


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judy!! I have camera envy!! Those are GREAT shots. I just love the last one of that great head tilt. Aren't they just the cutest? Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> *It's trial and error, and loads of "deleted" pictures *


Thank heavens for the ability to delete!! I have tons of deleted photos but they help me improve!:whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome pics!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What beautiful shots! I love the head tilt, especially in the last pictures. If these are your first attempts, you're going to have some great photos!!!

Susanne, thanks for the info. I just got my camera but I'm so jealous of your action shots I may have to go out and get a new one.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Susanne....I did try the sport mode yesterday with some horses...it was really cloudy, and you are right....they were dark. I did figure out that because of the fast shutter speed, the sport mode wasn't going to work unless it was bright out.
I will try the P mode today with AV adjustment....
My dogs don't get to do the RLH outside because I have no where for them to do it.....It's really sad. I have to find a fenced in yard somewhere...or talk my DH into letting me get one!
I don't want to wear out my welcome with Doc and Izzy photos.......but I might! HEHEHE


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! They look great to me - Doc is so cute the way he is turning his head - too cute!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love the fourth picture! WAY TOO CUTE!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm really frustrated.....I took the dogs out to try and get some RLH pictures...well, DH helped and we let them run from him to me....and the pictures are not clear! Am I expecting too much....I would think with this nice of a camera, I could get some decent action pictures...that's why I bought it in the first place. Grrrrrrr....I tried the sport mode and the sun was out....but, fuzzy pictures and I want SHARP pictures like my film SLR produced! Any ideas out there??????


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, Judy..if those are your not so great pictures (which I think they came out awesome!) I can't wait to see your photos after you've played around with it for awhile!!

Doc reminds me alot of Gabriel..he LOVES to pose for the camera and always seems to tilt his head.

I recently just bought a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-9. It's a digital, not an SLR, but I like the fact that you can change lens...

I still haven't used it much, as it's been raining alot..but here is just one picture of Sophie..


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'M not seeing ANYTHING wrong with those pictures! What a sweetie!

Thanks for Posting them...any more??????


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It's the action ones I'm having a hard time getting...stills are ok. I'll try to post some later....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy, when you and DH are up for a little road trip, you can use my fenced yard any time. Illinois to Michigan.....that's doable for a Hav playdate, right?!?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You're on Jill.....I'd love that! I've never wanted a fenced in yard before, but I do now!!

Cute picture, Diane.....looks like your camera does a great job!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, here's one.....it's blurry.....this is Izzy..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy --I like it. It is only blurry because it stopped the action!
If Comet didn't have the toy I couldn't make heads or tails out of this blurry one:frusty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to disagree, Sally.....LOL! I think the quality is much better with your camera...so maybe it's the operator behind mine, not the camera!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I have to disagree, Sally.....LOL! I think the quality is much better with your camera...so maybe it's the operator behind mine, not the camera!


No Judy A I've had just a little more practice


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's one of Izzy enjoying the sunny day....finally!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shot! I love it! :whoo:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

That's another good one, Judy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Judy great photos!

I have two 40-Ds for my biz (and a 10-D and two 20-Ds...argggh!)!!!

Actually I'm working on a "how to" video...so you folks can get out of the automatic arena. What do you all think? Something you'd be interested in?

It's going to be EXTREMELY user friendly.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A BIG YES to that, Amy.....I was wondering if I could just come up and be your understudy or something!!! You could also tell me what lens I should think about getting besides the 28-135 IS is came with. I've never gotten hoods for my lenses either...should I? 
With my first Nikon F I had to use a hand held meter and gray card before setting the camera properly....I took better pictures then than I ever have. I also think because the film was expensive, you worked harder on each shot......but that was eons ago....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

That would be great!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Judy great photos!
> 
> *I have two 40-Ds for my biz *(and a 10-D and two 20-Ds...argggh!)!!!
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I love that camera.You are lucky I'm trying to figure out how I could get one for my biz.
Also interested hearing more about the video.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, a video would be wonderful! I love to get good tips.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am jealous Judy! You got a great camera,a great couple of havs and great shots! I think your shots are fabulous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, PRECIOUS!!!!! I just LOVE Doc. He looks soooooo innocent and sweet. 

Can't help with the camera, but had to comment on the pics. :biggrin1:


----------

